# Congrats, Tezza!!



## turi

Otro año que tengo el placer de felicitarte. Espero que te hayan "apapuchado" de lo lindo.
*FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, AMIGA!!!*

Un abrazo,

Juan


----------



## romarsan

*FELIZ CUMPLE GUAPA
Disfruta de tu fin de semana y ojalá vuelvas con un regalo especial. 
Un beso

*


----------



## speedier

*Have a great birthday & a great weekend Tezza*

*Best wishes from not so sunny Wales, and many happy returns!*

..................OOOOO
.............OOOOOOOOO
.........OOOOOOOOOOOOO
.....OOO...OOOOOOOOOOOO
...OOO...OOOOOOOOOOOOOO
..OO....OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
.OO.....OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOO....OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOO....OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOO....OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
.OOO....OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
..OOO...OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
....OOO..OOOOOOOOOOOOOO
......OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
.........OOOOOOOOOOOOO
.............OOOOOOOOO
................OOOOOO
..................OOOO
...................OOO
....................OO
.....................O
.....................:
.........................:
...........................:
.............................:
..............................:
............................:
.........................:


----------



## Miguel Antonio

*Hippo birdie two ewes


*


----------



## Vampiro

Tezz... dulzura...
FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, querida amiga.
¡¡Salud!!

E.
_


----------



## Tampiqueña

Tezza linda, ya te había felicitado pero con gusto lo vuelvo a hacer, ahora con el plus de una cancioncita apropiada para tan importante ocasión.

(primero voy a vocalizar tantito: lalalalalalafígarofígarodoremifaaaa ¡listo!)

Estas son las Mañanitas que cantaba el rey David y a las muchachas bonitas se las cantamos aquí
Qué linda está la mañana hoy que vengo a saludarte
Venimos todos con gusto y placer a felicitarte!....tantán

Un abrazote con mucho cariño


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Querida TezzaMoon,

Siempre estás demasiado ocupada para pasar un rato con los amigos, así que aprovecho que es tu cumple para decirte: *¡DESACELERA!*

Besos mil


----------



## Ishould haveknown

¡¡Muchas felicidades Tezza!!.


----------



## UVA-Q

Te llenaron de apapachos ¿verdad? 
Muchos besos!


----------



## Tezzaluna

Dearest, most precious friends,

I come to you, red-faced, cabizbaja, mortified really, for just having found your lovely words of congratulations.  As you can tell by now, I make my way onto WR very little these days. Please, never, EVER, for one minute think that I "desprecio" your many kindnesses to me.

I love each and every one of you, and I apreciate Turissa for opening this thread, and the rest of you for participating.

Lo único que falta es pedirles a todos mil disculpas.  Mea culpa. Mea culpa. Mea maxima culpa.

Besos y abrazos a tod@s,

TezzaMoon


----------



## Mirlo

Tezza: Siempre se me olvida revisar esta página, pero me alefgro de poder felicitarte aunque un poquito tarde.

FELICIDADES ​


----------



## silvia fernanda

Hola Tezza,
Muy tarde , pero feliz cumple!!!!
Un beso grande
Silvia


----------



## Fernita

¡Ah, bueno! Ya ni pido disculpas por llegar tan tarde porque no tengo perdón.
_*Tezza querida: espero que hayas pasado tu cumple con mucha alegría.*_

Te mando un cariño muy grande,
Fernita.


----------

